# Brand new photo contest! (something for everyone)



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

class 5. Reeco


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Class #3: Funny Faces- Chanti expressing what she thinks about my hubby riding her lol










Class #1: Seasons- Chanti in Summer









Class #5: Cutest Head shot: Sundance and Chanti, first time meeting










That's all I can find for now.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

HERD PHOTO

My 2 ponies and donkey 

Although the small black one shown is not with us anymore... r.i.p. missy:-(


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

1. The seasons! Photos of your horse(s) that you think represent one of each of the seasons; spring, summer autumn and winter. (you can enter for just one of the seasons, or all if you wish)
(theyre all taken while riding my horse, but the other horses are different in each shot)








2. Best herd photo: A photo containing three or more horses, that you think represents your little herd. 
(Elevage Fabie has 85 horses divided into 7 herds, i only have pictures of 4)
Gelding herd:







yearling herd (yes theyre standing on a big manure pile, they love to play king-of-the-hill!):







mare and foal herd:







Mixed herd:








3. Funniest horse face: got a picture of your horse pulling a funny face? The one that makes me lol the hardest will win. 








5. Cutest head shot: above the withers only please....lets see some sweet lookin' faces!















6. Most unusual. If you have a photo of your horse looking/doing something strange, this is the class for it.









 
​


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

class 6.. Hickory LOVES drinking Coke..he gets his own at shows









class 3..Hickory's funny face









class 5, cutest head shot










class 1..didn't feel like looking for more..winter


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

This looks like fun! 
Here are my entries....

*1. The seasons*
*FALL*







 *WINTER*








*2. Best herd photo* 







*
3. Funniest horse face* 








*5. Cutest head shot* 








*6. Most unusual* 
*(Fighting over who gets the STICK!)* :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's my entry for head shots


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

photo 1.. class 1 - WINTER

photo 2.. class 3 - FUNNY FACE 

photo 3.. class 4 - colour cooridinated

photo 4 - class 5 - head shot 

photo 5 - class 6 - most unusal (lilly my foal)

photo 6 - class 6 - most unusal (apache in the car)


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

1. The seasons! Photos of your horse(s) that you think represent one of each of the seasons; spring, summer autumn and winter. (you can enter for just one of the seasons, or all if you wish)
Summer: 








Winter:
















I am going to get a spring picture later...
2. Best herd photo: A photo containing three or more horses, that you think represents your little herd.









5. Cutest head shot:

















6. Most unusual. If you have a photo of your horse looking/doing something strange, this is the class for it.
Not really strange, but it looks odd. He's standing up after rolling.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

The first picture is for class 2

second shot is for class 1 taken the other day (spring) spring/summer stormy seasons

third shot is for class 5


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

hmmm.... i love this photo but i'm not sure what class it can go in 
this is me 3 years ago.. i look so young!!


----------



## BennysLace (May 9, 2010)

Cutest head








Funniest Face


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*1. The seasons! Photos of your horse(s) that you think represent one of each of the seasons; spring, summer autumn and winter. *

Winter (yes, my horse is also covered in frost just like the trees!)










Summer











*2. Best herd photo: A photo containing three or more horses, that you think represents your little herd.*











An old photo, but it was our herd at one time!











*3. Funniest horse face: got a picture of your horse pulling a funny face? *

Poco Crinkle Feather, 1997 AQHA mare









Ravishing Beau, 1998 APHA gelding.










*4. Most colour co-ordinated. I've heard that a lot of you like to colour co-ordinate your horses. *

Ravishing Beau, 1998 APHA gelding. Lookin' good in turquoise...









Poco Crinkle Feather, 1997 AQHA mare. Lookin' good in red, white, and blue!













*5. Cutest head shot: above the withers only please....lets see some sweet lookin' faces!*

Ravishing Beau, 1998 APHA gelding.










Misty, 1993 Nokota/Welsh mare











*6. Most unusual. If you have a photo of your horse looking/doing something strange, this is the class for it.*

Ravishing Beau, 1998 APHA gelding. He thought the box was going to eat him (like it just "ate" me) during the box race.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

*Results!*

Well the deadline has gone. Thanks to everyone who entered. All of the pictures were great and you all have lovely looking horses! Big smiley faces to all of you 

Here are the winners for each class:

1. The seasons

*masatisan* - you get a super winning special mention for being the only entrant to have a photo for all four seasons, and for having them cleverly compiled into one photo. Great job!

I have also picked a winner for each of the seasons individually:

spring - *Beau159
*summer - *Horsecrazy84*
autumn - *Spiritedlittlecopperspots*
winter - *jadeewood
*
2. Best herd photo
This was REALLY close, but *spiritedlittlecopperspots* the horse on your lap kinda took it for me. 

3. Funniest horse face - really hard class. Winner here is *bennyslace*

4. Most colour co-ordinated - *jadeewood* - the fact you had TWO horses and riders was impressive, and the editing looked really great too, good job. 

5. Cutest head shot: This was SO hard to judge so in this case I have picked the top 3, who are: 
*Rowzy, faye, jadeewood*

6. Most unusual. - *masatisan *

Well done to all the winners, and also to everyone who entered, there were some really great shots there!

As promised if your name is in bold anywhere in this post and you would like a sketch (I'm ok at them, I have threads in the art section if you wanted to look) feel free to post the picture you would like in this thread and i'll reply when they're done.

Once again, well done guys and thanks for entering!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

> I have also picked a winner for each of the seasons individually:
> 
> spring - *Beau159
> *summer - *Horsecrazy84*
> ...





> As promised if your name is in bold anywhere in this post and you would like a sketch (I'm ok at them, I have threads in the art section if you wanted to look) feel free to post the picture you would like in this thread and i'll reply when they're done.


I would like a sketch. That would be neat!

However, you said that I won the "spring" but I didn't post one for spring. Did you mean to say summer? I had posted this picture for summer:


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry, must have misread something or other, or just got confused, I had notes down of who was winner of what, I think you came up a lot because I was going to put you in for joint in herd picture and colour co ordinated as well. Given that your picture was for summer, I shall put it as a joint winner for summer, I had a hard time picking. Really sorry for messing that up, I spent a pretty long time choosing, and I was sure I'd got it right! 

If you want a sketch go right ahead and let me know which pic you would like, or post a new one. I'll re-post when I'm done.


As this leaves spring rather open i'm going to say that *apachewhitesox* is also the winner of the spring category.

hope that's ok, I think everthing else is correct. I'm quite annoyed with myself, I'm usuallt pretty good with not making errors!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

> If you want a sketch go right ahead and let me know which pic you would like, or post a new one. I'll re-post when I'm done.


The one I posted will be just fine. Thanks!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank You!
How exciting, and yes I would love a sketch from you!
Hmmm, let me see, gott'a decide what pic now.....

Will this one work okay for you?


----------



## BennysLace (May 9, 2010)

A sketch would be great thank you!! can you do this sketch without the rider(a head sketch is fine) This is my girl Benny.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Fun! I would love a sketch. The second picture I posted for the cutest head would be great. Thats one of my favorite pictures I have of Gypsy .


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh thanks sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days. I would like it if you could sketch the second picture I put up in my previous post.


----------

